# Where is Uncle BOB?



## Bootleg (May 7, 2010)

???????????????????????


----------



## fatboy (May 7, 2010)

He mentioned a move, that he would be out of touch for a while....think it was back to TX?


----------



## conarb (May 7, 2010)

I've talked to him by phone, he's down in Texas now, chasing girls I think, I told him to get his *** back on here, that he's missed.


----------



## pwood (May 7, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> I've talked to him by phone, he's down in Texas now, chasing girls I think, I told him to get his *** back on here, that he's missed.


his masters should have him nuetered! :mrgreen:


----------



## texas transplant (May 7, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> I've talked to him by phone, he's down in Texas now, chasing girls I think, I told him to get his *** back on here, that he's missed.


Conarb,

If there is a better reason to be missing in action could you tell me what it is!!!

I say go UB go!

Fact is if he catches to more than he can handle I hope he calls me.

One other thing, he's not chasing "girls" he would be chasing "Texas Women"  and there is a difference!


----------



## FredK (May 7, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> I've talked to him by phone, he's down in Texas now, chasing girls I think, I told him to get his *** back on here, that he's missed.


Kool..........


----------



## Bootleg (May 7, 2010)

fredk said:
			
		

> kool..........


Way Cool !!!

GO BOB GO !!!


----------



## ewenme (May 7, 2010)

Maybe he's on retreat writing about his building inspection experiences. Who knows, it could be a best seller, what with the racy parts an' all.  He did say he was looking for an 'old broad' who could cook and clean fish. Although I'm a good cook, I'm not cleaning fish...unless I catch them!


----------



## FM William Burns (May 7, 2010)

UB,

I miss you when you stray........ not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------

